# First day Monday



## BeardedBrother (Jan 10, 2021)

First off, congrats bro. This is a terrific trade to be in. Sounds like you've got a bit of experience already so just go off of what you know and ask questions on anything you don't. They won't be expecting you to know that much thats why you are an apprentice


----------



## lukas2387.lv (28 d ago)

BeardedBrother said:


> First off, congrats bro. This is a terrific trade to be in. Sounds like you've got a bit of experience already so just go off of what you know and ask questions on anything you don't. They won't be expecting you to know that much thats why you are an apprentice


Thanks man!


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lukas, good luck to you...


----------



## lukas2387.lv (28 d ago)

radio208 said:


> Lukas, good luck to you...


 Thank you 🙏


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

lukas2387.lv said:


> My first day is Monday and I am quite nervous to be honest. I did residential roughs for about 2 months and about 3 months of commercial pre-fab but I have not worked in the field. I have all my own tools and I have ridgid impact and hammer drill along with 4- 4AH batteries, I am equipped for the job but I am not skilled in field work, especially commercial. Monday I am to report to a new condominium that is 6 stories. They started me off at 18/hour which pretty good considering I was making 14 doing residential. I just don't want to fail or let them down. Any advice for a newbie like me? I'm 35 and I'm wanting to make this my life long career so I'm definitely eager.


You're going to kick ass just by having a good attitude. A little residential experience goes a long way towards being productive in a commercial environment. In a house you might see the entire process rough thru trim in 3-4 days of work, commercial you might be doing just lighting or receptacles for 3-4 weeks. 

Bending pipe tends to be held over the heads of resi guys by commercial guys so if you haven't gotten to play with a hand bender yet you could do some research on that ahead of time. There's some legit card carrying electricians making videos on youtube and also some great books depending on your learning style. Used to be affordable to buy a bundle of 1/2" pipe and borrow a bender to get some experience but now everything's so expensive you'd probably be better of asking to take home scraps to practice simple off sets and saddles.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Do what you are told
No job is menial
Getting break and lunch for others is part of the job, be careful and don't mess it up.
Show up on time
Carry a pencil and paper at all times


----------



## lukas2387.lv (28 d ago)

ZacharyBob said:


> You're going to kick ass just by having a good attitude. A little residential experience goes a long way towards being productive in a commercial environment. In a house you might see the entire process rough thru trim in 3-4 days of work, commercial you might be doing just lighting or receptacles for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Bending pipe tends to be held over the heads of resi guys by commercial guys so if you haven't gotten to play with a hand bender yet you could do some research on that ahead of time. There's some legit card carrying electricians making videos on youtube and also some great books depending on your learning style. Used to be affordable to buy a bundle of 1/2" pipe and borrow a bender to get some experience but now everything's so expensive you'd probably be better of asking to take home scraps to practice simple off sets and saddles.


I watched a couple videos from Brian steltzer electrician U on YouTube. I am learning how to do forward 90s and when to measure for different functionality. I am still kind of confused on how much to measure with different size pipe but the bender will say it on it right? Borrowing a bender and practicing is a good idea. Thank you


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Leave the phone in the car or lunchbox.


----------



## lukas2387.lv (28 d ago)

backstay said:


> Leave the phone in the car or lunchbox.


 The last company I worked for allowed us to take pictures of things to remember and to look back on but I will carry pen and pad liek someone else suggested. Holding my phone in the air constantly is not a good look and I'm sure it's not allowed because of safety.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I hire and fire my staff, and while it's nice to have workers who are excellent at the work, it is more important to have workers who are reliable.

Show up on time, every time, ready and fit to work. Not hung over from the night before. Not still drunk or high. Ready and fit to work.
This doesn't mean you have to be willing to do dangerous, stupid things, just be willing and able to do the job, and that will go a LONG WAY to making you a worthwhile addition to a team.

If you need to borrow a tool, buy one within the next couple of paychecks. You don't want to be the guy that nobody wants headed in their direction looking for the same tool for the 15th time.


----------



## lukas2387.lv (28 d ago)

Mike in Canada said:


> I hire and fire my staff, and while it's nice to have workers who are excellent at the work, it is more important to have workers who are reliable.
> 
> Show up on time, every time, ready and fit to work. Not hung over from the night before. Not still drunk or high. Ready and fit to work.
> This doesn't mean you have to be willing to do dangerous, stupid things, just be willing and able to do the job, and that will go a LONG WAY to making you a worthwhile addition to a team.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I gave up drugging and drinking a few years ago because I actually had a problem with it. And yea I like to show up at least 30 mins early just to get settled and prepared. I'm nervous because they are paying me 18 and I feel they did that because they got a good reference from my previous employers but I don't want to let them down. 18 an hour for someone with little to no experience is kind of high in Florida so I'm gonna show them that I'm worth it.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

your attitude will carry you far, it is the most important thing to get started
Welcome !


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't be scared. 

It's as easy as fishin' you can be a lectrician


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Don't be scared.
> 
> It's as easy as fishin' you can be a lectrician


I love to work at nothin' all day. 


Love to see some BTO.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

just got a Job interview any advice on how to become a great electrician to show the shop that im worth the hire. ?I been in the field for about 2 years


----------



## pokeytwo (Dec 6, 2015)

Apprentices are expected to learn on the job, not buy pipe to learn at home. You going to buy some 2” rigid and rent a hydraulic bender to learn that as well?
If the employer wanted someone who knows everything he would have hired another Journey.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Thanks for the advice. I gave up drugging and drinking a few years ago because I actually had a problem with it. And yea I like to show up at least 30 mins early just to get settled and prepared. I'm nervous because they are paying me 18 and I feel they did that because they got a good reference from my previous employers but I don't want to let them down. 18 an hour for someone with little to no experience is kind of high in Florida so I'm gonna show them that I'm worth it.


well this is wednesday ..... how was your first monday ??


----------

